# Zinc for IBS-D



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I got a new book on digestive problems and under chronic diarrhea it says that a lack of Zinc can cause chronic diarrhea.It says that some people's diarrhea resolves in a few weeks just by taking a zinc supplement.I have personally not tried this but thought that I would pass it on for what it is worth.


----------

